# Woof body protector



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

It looks alot better than the old woof ones! The ones with the buckles. Those were just too stiff and bulky IMO. That one looks almost identical to the Airowear one made for women. Like exactly. I have the airowear and love it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

equineeventer3390 said:


> It looks alot better than the old woof ones! The ones with the buckles. Those were just too stiff and bulky IMO. T*hat one looks almost identical to the Airowear* one made for women. Like exactly. I have the airowear and love it.


That was exactly my thought.  And it's cheaper too.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Interesting! I never knew they had a vest out, it looks nice. I wonder why it is only BETA approved and not ASTM?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MIEventer said:


> Interesting! I never knew they had a vest out, it looks nice. I wonder why it is only B*ETA approved and not ASTM*?


What is the difference? 

I noticed it too while reading thru catalog. But then some other vests in catalog (I believe even CO one) state "BETA" but nothing about "ASTM".


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

ASTM is the American Society For Testing And Materials. They test the materials to ensure that they are reliable - or something like that. I don't know exactly what ASTM is or does, but that's my general idea.

And this is BETA:

BETA Safety - Body & Shoulder Protector Standard Explained

They are two seperate testing societies I believe.

The Rhodney Powell are BOTH ASTM approved and meet BETA Level 3 safety standards. Same with the Flex Rider. I am not sure about the Aerowear. The Inflatable vest also.

Tipperary - meets NEITHER ASTM or Beta levels of safety standards / approval.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Huh... Interesting! Thanks, MIE! 

I'm pretty positive Aerowear has both. I gonna ask in Dover next time I go there why just Beta for Woof.


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

Airowear is both ASTM and BETA as well!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ That's good to know equineeventer! 

Yeah Kitten, see if Dover will know the answer as to why the Woof vest is only BETA approved and not ASTM. I am interested to know the answer.


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ Me too! My sister and I share the airowear right now. Eventually we will need to get another one and this woof one looks really good! But I wonder why its not ASTM as well..


----------



## GeeGees (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, the Woof may look similar to the Airowear one, but I don't see anything written about it being for women? The reason I like my Airowear one so much is because it moulds to my body shape (I am quite busty) and it's apparently because the foam is darted at the bust, which also means it pulls in neatly to my waist. Does the Woof one do this too?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, I went to Dover, but they don't have Woofs there yet (I bet they just signed contract with Woof or something?). They said hopefully in couple months. I also asked about Beta vs ASTM and they were as puzzled as I am. We looked up the catalog and surprisingly enough Airowear didn't say "ASTM" either, just Beta 3 and something else.


----------



## Hershey (May 13, 2011)

Hi. Sorry if I'm late to the party, but I hope this info will be useful anyway ...

BETA is the British Equestrian Testing Association. The WoofWear company is based in England, so they use the British standard. The BETA standard is the same as the European standard, EN 13158 (which you might see referenced on some body protectors). They have 3 levels of protection. Level 1 (the lowest) is for jockeys only. Level 3 (the highest) is recommended for most riding, including jumping, young/untrained horses, and riding on roads.

ASTM is the American Society for Testing and Materials. Companies that are in the USA are more likely to use the ASTM standard, which is ASTM F1937. There's only one level of protection in this standard.

Some companies will have their body protectors tested to both standards, but that costs more, of course. Most countries except the USA and Canada use the BETA/EN 13158 standard.

The ASTM and BETA/EN 13158 standards can't be directly compared to each other, because they measure different things. However, if you just look at the severity of the impacts that are used in the tests, then the ASTM F1937 tests are about the same severity as the BETA/EN 13158 Level 1 tests. 
ASTM F1937: 24.5 Joules of kinetic energy. 
BETA/EN 13158 Level 1: 20 - 25 Joules of kinetic energy. 
BETA/EN 13158 Level 3: 35 - 45 Joules of kinetic energy.)​Personally, I like to wear a body protector that meets the BETA/EN 13158 Level 3 tests. The latest version of this standard was published in 2009, so you want the BETA:2009 Level 3. This will be clearly marked on the body protector. You want to check the label on the protector itself, because the information in the online catalogues is usually incomplete.

The previous version was the BETA:2000, and the tests in this version are the same severity as the 2009 version. The newer standard has more requirements on covering the zippers and things like that. If your body protector says BETA:2000 Level 3, it's probably just as good, but is an older one. 

If you see a body protector that just says "BETA" or anything other than BETA:2000 or BETA:2009, then it was probably tested to an older version of BETA (Prior to the year 2000), and is out of date.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hershey said:


> Hi. Sorry if I'm late to the party, but I hope this info will be useful anyway ...


Wow! Thanks, Hershey! That was a very helpful explanation!


----------



## Hershey (May 13, 2011)

You're welcome, kitten_Val.

Not too much jargon, I hope? I was trying to make sure that it would be understandable.

BTW, I love your Avatar!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hershey said:


> *Not too much jargon, I hope?* I was trying to make sure that it would be understandable.


Nope, that was very explanatory. I'm thinking about ordering from UK (much cheaper looks like), and they definitely have only BETA there as well (which was confusing). 



Hershey said:


> BTW, I love your Avatar!


Thank you!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you know what the shipping would be like ordering from the UK, Val?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Do you know what the shipping would be like ordering from the UK, Val?


Not yet. But the vest itself is like twice cheaper. I don't think the shipping will be $150. :wink: BTW, I did buy from UK and Hungary in past and shipping rates were not bad at all (not sure this will be a case though as vest is rather big).


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Good point!  
If you buy it I expect a full review! I'm on the market myself but nowhere carries them in stores so I'll just rely on feedback from others...


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Do you know what the shipping would be like ordering from the UK, Val?


It cost me $48.95 to get my AiroWear vest + shoulder pads shipped from the UK to Florida. I paid a total of $271.28 for everything ($155.92 for the vest + $67 for the shoulder pads).

That Woof body protector looks like it doesn't offer quite as much of a customisable fit as the AiroWear, although it's hard to tell from the pic. The description doesn't mention anything about it. With the AiroWear, you can adjust the fit of the chest/waist/shoulders separately.


----------



## Hershey (May 13, 2011)

Shipping from the UK can be pricey. Royal Mail is expensive.

I just had a couple of packages sent from the UK, probably a bit larger and heavier than a typical body protector @ 11 lbs (5 kg). They cost me 60 pounds (about US$100) for shipping. 

I like the look of the Airowear Outlyne protectors myself. After the safety issues (discussed above) I think the most important issue is fit. So you have to look at the shape of the protector, as well as the size. Too tight means it will be too hot, but if its too big, it will bump on your cantle and interfere with movement.

I would study the size charts for the models you are considering, and try to choose one that matches your proportions. The measurements they use are your bust, waist, and distance from waist to waist over your shoulder. This link should be helpful for fitting:

BETA Safety - Fitting Body Protectors

and this link helps to explain more about the difference between BETA:2000 and BETA:2009

http://www.beta-uk.org/media/safety/download/beta-2009-revision-beta-standard.pdf


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Good point!
> If you buy it I expect a full review! I'm on the market myself but nowhere carries them in stores so I'll just rely on feedback from others...


Actually I'm thinking about one Quixotic posted: Airowear (I wish I could try Woof, but I couldn't find it around yet just to try it on me :wink: ). It's much cheaper there than in Dover (which also raised price on it recently). BTW, I did try Airowear vest in store and it was very comfortable to my big surprise: didn't feel like a card board comparable to Flex Rider, Charles Owen, etc.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Quixotic said:


> It cost me $48.95 to get my AiroWear vest + shoulder pads shipped from the UK to Florida. I paid a total of $271.28 for everything ($155.92 for the vest + $67 for the shoulder pads).


May I ask where did you get it from? I run across one store mentioned on different forum (I wonder if it was you as well there  ) and the price sounds like yours (although I'm not very interested in pads).


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Could've been me haha. I bought mine here: Amira Equi Ltd. AiroWear - Ladies Outlyne Body Protector


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Quixotic said:


> Could've been me haha. I bought mine here: Amira Equi Ltd. AiroWear - Ladies Outlyne Body Protector


I bet so! Thats exactly same store mentioned! :lol:


----------

